# Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht



## rainthanner (3. Sep. 2009)

Hallo, 

ich suche sowas ähnliches wie unsere Mitgliederkarte? 
Kann man das bestellen, oder downloaden? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## heiko-rech (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

Hallo,

wozu soll die Software denn genau eingesetzt werden? Online auf einer Internetseite? Da wäre es zum einen wichtig, ob Programmierkenntnisse vorhanden sind und zum Anderen, welche Software auf dem Server vorhanden ist.

Man kann mit Sicherheit Elemente dieser Forensoftware auch alleine Ntzen, wenn man die entsprechenden Kennstnisse hat.

Beschreib doch mal ein wenich genauer, was du damit vorhast, da findet sich dann bestimmt was passendes.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

Moin Rainer,

wenn du mit google keine Probleme hast (Datenschutz  ) dann schau mal hier nach: * defekter Link entfernt *
Die geht auch ohne Forum.

Ansonsten:
- http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/73-workshops-und-tutorials/68402-die-technik-der-tp-karte.html

Man kann freilich auch eine Forensoftware "missbrauchen" indem man dort eine Mitgliederkarte installiert und dann die eigentlichen Forenfunktionen weitestgehend abschaltet.  Damit könntest du auch diese unsere Karte nutzen... 

Es gibt für nahezu jede Forensoftware eine Mitgliederkarte. 

EDIT: Besserer Vorschlag: Nimm doch für dein Projekt ein Joomla CMS (da könnt ich dir auch helfen), denn dafür gibts auch ne Mitgliederkarte und du hättest gleich noch ein tolles Grundgerüst für deine Internetpräsenz.


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

Hallo,

http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OpenLayers_Simple_Example

mfg Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

will nichts online stellen, sondern Büro- und Planungsarbeit erleichtern. 


ich erkläre mal kurz, welchen Zweck die Karte erfüllen sollte: 

Beispiel: 
Es läuft meine Aktion Herbstcheck am Teich. 
Dazu melden sich teils Neukunden, teils Altkunden telefonisch oder wie auch immer bei mir an. 

Irgendwann gilt es, optimale Routen zusammen zu stellen. 
Dies soll die Karte vereinfachen. 
1. Alle eingetragenen Kunden anzeigen. (Wie meine Stecknadelkarte an der Wand) 
2. Ich gebe die in Frage kommenden PLZ ein und die Route wird erstellt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Turbo (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

Hallo

Vielleicht ist das was für dich.

Tom Tom Work

Es gibt einige Flottenmanagement Anbieter welche Weblösungen anbieten. 

Vielleicht ist das für dich passende dabei.

Patrik


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Software ähnlich wie die Mitgliederkarte gesucht*

Hallo Rainer,

na sach das doch gleich ...  

Ich denke Patrik hat da schon den richtigen Wink gegeben.


----------

